# do fish grow their fins back?



## Conodor

I recently purchased a 150 gallon tank from a guy, it had the fish in it. all of them are aggressive. 2 african chichlid's and it has 2 gar pike(among other fish) well the gar pikes get thier fins nipped by the chich's i'm wondering will they grow thier fins back if they no longer got nipped?


Thanks!


----------



## Damon

Yes they do, providing you keep the water clean, and the stress level down. The color will never be the same though. Just like when you get a cut or a skinned knee.


----------



## Conodor

thanks for the info.

i'm thinking of taking the african chich's to the pet store, actually might take all the fish. and see if they'll trade for some less agressive fish.

here's what's in there.
LISTING OF FISH

1 12” SHOVELNOSE CATFISH 
1 6” SHOVELNOSE CATFISH 
2 12” GARPIKE’S 
1 8” OSCAR 
1 6” PIKE CICHLID 
2 6” BLACK/BLUE/SLIGHTLY YELLOW AFRICAN CICHLID’S 
1 7” PACU 
1 6” MISC CATFISH 
1 12” RUBBERWORM 
1 5” RAPHELIA CATFISH


----------



## Cichlid Man

I see you have 2 12" garpikes! Here are mine. Which fish in your tank are being harrased and by who. There might be a solution without getting rid of ALL of your fish. My fish are all aggressive predators but live in harmony. (At the moment).


----------



## smartin78

Just a warning. I fish the Missouri and Mississippi rivers often and it is nothing to catch a 4' Gar. Honestly a 4' is about average. Every now and then you will catch a 6' gar but from what I understand they will reach 8' in length. The gar I catch are called alligator gar. They maybe different from what you have but they look exactly the same.


----------



## Conodor

the african cichlids are picking on the gar's. i've only had the tank and fish for 3 days so i honestly don't konw but thier fins are nearly all gone! look like puffer fish. the previous owner said the cichlids were the aggressive ones. when it was feeding time, i seen the pacu go up and try to take a gold fish out of the gar's mouth, then the gar was swimming away, the pacu was nipping at what's left of his fins.

what were you feeding your gar's in those great photos? the previous owner fed goldfish, i got some pelet and some other food on top of the gold fish. but any suggestions(afordable that is.haha) would be great!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Gars show absolutely no signs of aggression and can get picked on easily, If I was you I will seperate the gars from the cichlids. I keep mine with an oscar, silverdollars, plecos, and no real aggressive brutes.
I feed my gars mainly chunks of tuna and lance fish, but fresh water fish is healthier for them. (These are spotted gars).


----------

